# Savage Worlds Game Session (Video Inside!)



## pjrake (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello all. This is our fantasy campaign using Savage Worlds system.

The audio is pretty good, but the video is not very clear. Might have to get another video camera (Flip HD maybe?), but still use the Zoom Q3 for audio (sounds really clear!).

It's also the first time using Dwarven Forge terrains. I love these things! Gonna have to find a way to speed up setup, and transporting them also, but man, they look awesome!

Noticed that when splicing part 1 and part 2, I didn't quite cut it in the right spot, and part 2 contains alot of the first video. Used Windows Movie Maker, but it's a pain cutting it at the right spot. If anyone has any suggestions, or even any free video editing software that's easy to use that would be cool!

Anyway, hope you guys enjoy. And as always, suggestions are welcome 

Savage Worlds Session 12-18-09 Part 1
Savage Worlds Session 12-18-09 Part 2

-PJ


----------

